# How do you prepare yourself in future?



## Donnalin (Jan 18, 2015)

Dream is our passion. In this world anyone doesn’t have who don’t see dream while sleeping. I like to see. But I am in confusion in my future. My dream was to be a Aviator when I was the age of 12. But in the passing of time my all dreams goes wrong. Now I am studying on Fashion and Design What do you think by doing this I can build up my career and living well?

  All suggestion will be highly accepted.

  (link removed by mod)


----------



## Andrew25 (Feb 9, 2016)

Fashion designing is the future for many and i am sure there isn't anything wrong with following your dreams especially when they take you to a very reasonable destinations and that's the way how it always works which is the best part of it.


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (Apr 10, 2016)

It's always possible!  Be dedicated and find out what type of fashion speaks to you, what market, etc.  Maybe partner up even.   It will be a lot of hard work but what's the harm in trying?  If you never try you'll never know.


----------

